# Horn Mtn, Ram Powell, Marlin, Beer Can



## Tenderloin (Jun 26, 2008)

Left out of Dauphin Island at noon on Sat. We made several stops at buoys and rigs on the way out to try and catch live bait, but none could be found. Arrived at beer can around 4 p.m. and wasnt much going on there, water was great though. We trolled a naked ballyhoo and islander/ballyhoo spread to marlin and around marlin, but the flipper dolphins were being a pain. We picked up and ran to Horn Mtn. and started deep jigging and could not buy a blackfin bite. We trolled diving baits areound here till 11 and decided to shoot back in to Ram Powell. Lots of surface action at ram powell and we landed several blackfin on jigs and poppers. By 12:30 the surface action slowed, so we headed to Marlin. By now its is 12:30 and we decided to sleep. Woke up around 5 and eased back to Marlin, set up chunking right at daylight and caught a nice yellowfin the 1st drift. 2nd drift a cow dolphin comes in and ate a chunk. We tried 2 more drifts with no luck, so we re-rigged the islander/ballyhoo and ran to beer can, decided to troll a few minutes and see what happened. We were not even finished putting out the spread when we doubled on really nice wahoo, both pushing 70 lbs. We headed in after that. I really struggle to catch live bait around dauphin island south, any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Final tally:

1 yellowfin 50 lbs.

1 dolphin 15 pounds

2 wahoo pushing 70 lbs

5 blackfin 10-15 lbs.


----------



## superman (Feb 28, 2008)

:usaflag







WE NEED PICS !!!!!! HA


----------



## gmblnfool (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't know if this helps but I use to make the mistake of not dropping bait rigsdeep enough around the rigs. Sometimes i'll add a little weight in front to make sure the bait rig goes down and not out depending on the current.


----------

